# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Lophocolea

## muschi

Moss samples coming out of Singapore lately as Plagiomnium are actually a mixture of 4-5 different terrestrial species from which _Lophocolea sp_ is the most obvious. Sounds like a lot of fun ( or "gemisch" of fun and confusion)
Took some microscope pics today of various species.

Hello to all good people around. I'm new in the court, my name is Dimitri, I am in US and I want to trade mosses I collect, with people all over the world.
I will be happy to take pics under the microscope in my lab of your moss you already have underwater or you believe may survive submerged. Maybe we can generate in time a database of pics of aquatic mosses (associated with this forum). I'm sure it can be done and probably this is the time to start it. My time spent on this is an honest offer to people with similar interests.

Best regards
dim

----------


## imported_stephan

Hi dimitri,

The moss photo database sounds intereting. KL and the professor have taken quite alot of photos which are spread out over this site. Maybe they can be grouped together in one place together with 'new' mosses. There is another site on aquarium mosses but it is not evolving.

Together with a scientific name, common names. an aquarium suitability scale say 1 to 5, and growth requirements this database would be a first for the growing aquarium moss hobby.

what sayeth timebomb?

----------


## timebomb

I think it's a great idea, Stephan. Dimitri has my permission to use any number of my pictures in this forum to build up the database. I wish I can do more to help but these days, I'm short on both time and energy. But let me know what I can do to get the database going.

Loh K L

----------


## muschi

Hello Gents
...got a chance to come back here..as you can see schedules are crazy. Stephan, the Maltese falcon, thank you for your comment. Timebomb, again, thank you for input. The database sounds like a good idea, it doesnot have to be build today or tommorow. It will take time. My initial post referred mostly to moss samples exchange but look like I'm on a marginal railway. 
I saw pictures spread all over the forum...someone with administrator privileges may be able to consolidate all of them in a temporary folder..then we will take it from there..how to sort pics, how to list etc...my computer skills are limited as well as my free time, but enthusiasm is still there...

..so, a simple taxonomic list with hyperlinks will do for the beginning... copyrights are essential in case the project ends in a manuscript...

..I did a lot of traveling lately..this bryo-virus hit me heavily, so I piled up the backyard with moss samples...

dimi

----------

